# Blizzard Nicole Manley 2000-2011



## aejones1976 (Feb 6, 2012)

A.K.A. Beezu, Beezy

We Miss You, Beezy-Gurl!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss What a beautiful girl.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Beezy was a beauty.


----------



## aejones1976 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Thanks!*

I get weepy just thinking about her. She was the kindest, best girl in the entire world. Wouldn't hurt a fly and ALWAYS happy to see us...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish there were words to make it feel better but I haven't figured them out yet.

She was extremely beautiful.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for you losing beezy she looked like a special girl  Rip as you join the others at the bridge :hug:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a sweet face. I'm so sorry you lost her, she was obviously well loved


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.I wish I had some magic words to make it hurt less, but I'm not sure there are any.


----------

